# Explorer?



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

Did anyone here cross-shop an Explorer? If so, why did you end up choosing one or the other?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Because it's going to get a redesign next year so I didn't even look at it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> Because it's going to get a redesign next year so I didn't even look at it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Die hard VW owners don’t look at Fords.🤫


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

bajan01 said:


> Die hard VW owners don’t look at Fords.🤫


My other car is a Ford..hahaha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Because it's going to get a redesign next year so I didn't even look at it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Its been my experience that the best year car to buy is the last one in the model run. They've had 3-5+ years to sort out all the production issues that have arisen over the run. Buying the first one off the line, you will have the fancy new-fangled car, yes, but there will inherently be problems that pop up that wouldnt at the end of the run.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

alangjames said:


> Its been my experience that the best year car to buy is the last one in the model run. They've had 3-5+ years to sort out all the production issues that have arisen over the run. Buying the first one off the line, you will have the fancy new-fangled car, yes, but there will inherently be problems that pop up that wouldnt at the end of the run.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Yes....my thoughts as well. 

But, still wondering if anyone has compared and cross-shopped these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Sure, but you are buying "ancient" tech doing it this way but certainly gaining mature tech/lower changes of issues. I only buy new cars once in a blue moon so wanted the latest and greatest and I realize first year runs are a gamble. Plus, you look like you are diving an old car the day you buy it (not that that is critical but I'd be lying if I said that didn't matter to me).


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

I cross shipped the explorer and the Atlas. On paper they were my top two picks.

Reasons I didn't like the explorer:

# Rougher ride - i test drove 2 to make sure it wasn't just a single car problem, but of all the SUVs I looked at, the Explorer had the roughest ride. Not sure if they are doing for a sporty or truck like feel or what.

# Third and second row seating - the third row seats are awful on the explorer. Hands down the worst folding process in the class. I have three different cords to pull in coordination with each other to lay them down. Of the 4 I looked at on the lot, 3 of them didn't work correctly. There's also no adjustment for the 2nd row legroom, and you can only access the 3rd from one side, which is another 3-step process.

# feels cramped - Ford throws a lot at you. Some people give the Atlas grief for feeling over simplified. If that's the case, Ford feels more like a cockpit with buttons galore. I'm probably exaggerating this point.

Those were the major things I can remember. I'm also one that doesn't like to shop at the end of a design cycle. You could say that they've "worked out the kinks" but you're essentially buying a 5-to-8 year old car IMO. Would I normally buy first production year? No, but the Atlas impressed me so much over the rest of the class I couldn't resist.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

kain2thebrain said:


> I cross shipped the explorer and the Atlas. On paper they were my top two picks.
> 
> Reasons I didn't like the explorer:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. That's interesting. I plan on checking one out and glad you brought up those quirks. Only accessing the 3rd row from one side is shocking to me!


----------



## acoz (Apr 9, 2018)

*Same Here*

I tested an Explorer XLT w/ sport appearance package (ended up buying Atlas SE w/ Tech and R Line...so pretty similar) and share a lot of the same feelings as Kain. When i was being shown the Explorer, the salesperson couldn't even get the 3rd row seats to fold down because the straps or whatever weren't working properly. It was indeed rougher than the Atlas (I tested a 4Runner too which is of course the roughest). The biggest thing for us was the whole carbon monoxide issue that has come to light in 2011-2017 Explorers. I've read a lot of articles and threads saying that it was only police interceptor Explorers that had this issue and that 2018 models were fine, but frankly it was something my wife couldn't get over and pushed us even more toward the Atlas.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

The 2nd row middle seat had no room. My ex has one and my kids complain about the sweat belt brackets during intro their hips when they have to sit in it, and they're small. My wife's sister had one that hadso many problems that Ford bought it back from them. 

I personally like Ford and would prefer to own their vehicles, but too many negatives for us to get the Explorer.


----------



## rob97ag (Dec 3, 2017)

I will be buying most likely an Atlas or an Explorer (redesigned) in the next year or two. As mentioned, the third row seat access and room in the current Explorer is terrible. I couldn't believe how much room there is in the Atlas third row, and how easy it is to get back there (I am 6'2"). The new Lincoln Aviator, which the Explorer will be similar too...looks like a pretty nice vehicle. For those complaining about the Atlas engine...this would be one area where the Explorer has/will have an advantage (until/if the Atlas gets the 3.0).


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*I came from Explorer to Atlas*

I thought I'd buy another Explorer but:
-Towing is MUCH better on the Atlas as you need weight distribution hitch to get to 5,000 lbs. towing on Explorer. WD hitches are expensive and are a pain to connect each time.
-Rear seat access as other have said was important.
-The 2nd row seat folding forward with child seat installed showed me the engineers were looking to make the Atlas better than other SUV's and solving real problems others have.
-I like the 2 tone Black/Brown interior on my Atlas (SEL Premium). It was either black or off white on Explorer, which may be similar on some Atlas models.
Those were the biggest things that made us go with the Atlas, we never priced out the Explorer.


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

I did... I went with the Atlas because of the space in the 3rd row. The 3rd row legroom is scarce int the Explorer sport.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

My brother has an Explorer so we ruled it out pretty much before we even started our search. The room in the 2nd and 3rd rows are dreadful. It feels super cramped in there unless you are sitting up front. They even had to have the front passenger seat moved way up just to fit their son's car seat behind them. 

We were looking for space for our family plus other passengers when we were looking for a new vehicle and the Explorer just wasn't going to be able to deliver.


----------



## FLHJR (Jan 21, 2016)

BaNeM said:


> My brother has an Explorer so we ruled it out pretty much before we even started our search. The room in the 2nd and 3rd rows are dreadful. It feels super cramped in there unless you are sitting up front. They even had to have the front passenger seat moved way up just to fit their son's car seat behind them.
> 
> We were looking for space for our family plus other passengers when we were looking for a new vehicle and the Explorer just wasn't going to be able to deliver.


Yeah, for the size vehicle it is, the Explorer is surprisingly short on interior space.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

I was really dang close to getting one. Was even in negotiations with two dealers, making them fight for my business. In the end, i'm glad nothing worked out because I ended up picking up my Atlas SEL this past Sunday and couldn't be happier. So much more spacious inside and the lack of power that I initially felt during the test drive was not an issue during my second time around. Love this thing!


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

Awesome! Congrats TWong!


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

BaNeM said:


> Awesome! Congrats TWong!


Thanks! I'm very happy with my choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

My problem with Atlas is the lack of engine options, 2 4cyl and a 10yr old V6 is pathetic for a new car being introduced as the class of the VW fleet. I want an Audi Q7 V6 as an option. I'm coming from a TREG TDI v6 and I like power and torque. TDI can tow 8000 LBS.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

We looked at it but did not drive it I don't think it has the cargo space we needed plus you don't get German engineering or German handling and chassis dynamics . And the warranty is only 3.36


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

I am currently in the final decision process as I'm about 2 months away from purchase.

Money no object: Volvo XC90 T8

But money plays a role so my choices are currently:

Atlas - reliability issues, width for parking downtown spaces and fuel economy all are the major negatives
Explorer - Width as above, fuel - it's the thirstiest of all I'm looking at
Acura MDX Hybrid - smallest inside and 3rd row definitely for kids, no pano roof, zero towing capability on hybrid.

Those are the negatives. Acura is the most expensive overall of the above, it's also the oldest design. However it's the best of the bunch by far on fuel. And when you cruise forums like this, the reliability is top notch (only brand with that!!)

Our use case is: A casual 3rd row (teenagers), mass cargo capacity 1x per year and random other times. Most of the time it's me alone in traffic. So I'm looking for a executive level commuter and capacity enough for weekly grocery getter for a household full of teenagers. And I can get a hitch installed for bikes on all of them.

So at the moment the Acura is the best driver of the bunch, I have enough space easily all year and 1x per year I can (if need be) get a hitch box. And reliability is huge. I'm busy I don't want to waste time to and from dealers, even if it's free to me and I get loaners. I've not had a good history of VW service effectiveness. I'm not saying the Atlas is junk, in fact at the moment it's #2 choice. But my 06 Honda as only ever had oil changes/basic service and brakes/tires as required in 12 years of ownership. Pretty bulletproof service wise. Can't say that about my 2 previous VW.

So basically the Explorer is a distant 3rd, it's really only still there because our 08 Ford is as reliable as my Honda and the value is good.


----------



## nyca (Apr 15, 2002)

Look at the Traverse also. Biggest issue I have with it - start/stop cannot be switched off, and you need the highest possible trim level to get ACC.


----------



## rob97ag (Dec 3, 2017)

nyca said:


> Look at the Traverse also. Biggest issue I have with it - start/stop cannot be switched off, and you need the highest possible trim level to get ACC.


Agreed, and to me its a deal-breaker that you can't get the second row bench in any trim level above LT (LT leather and up only have second row captains chairs). 

Looking forward to seeing the Lincoln Aviator in person, and what the next Explorer will bring. As of right now, the Atlas would be my next 3-row vehicle.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

We crossed shopped the Atlas with the Explorer, Pilot, Highlander, QX60 and last generation Traverse. Specifically the Explorer felt old. I've rented several of them over past 5 or so years and taken them on long term trips. Even had a 10 day rental of the 'refreshed' 2016 model when I got married in San Juan. While the Explorer doesn't do anything wrong, it doesn't do enough right IMO for the price tag. It feels very much like a 5 year old vehicle.

The Atlas was the last of the 3row SUV's listed above that we test drove and we were blown away how much newer it felt. From the exterior, to the cockpit, to the way the infotainment system worked it felt like the only true "2018" vehicle. The rest of them felt atleast a generation or two old.. and that they received some updates here and there. The fact that the many of these vehicles still lack simple features like CarPlay and Android Auto support is the perfect example.


----------

